# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  اموزش avr به زبان ساده

## singel

سلام دوستان این pdf اموزشی avr بازبان بسکام به صورت خیلی ساده است

----------

